# Show yourself!



## Androo (Apr 18, 2003)

i'm sure there was a thread like this somewhere, but i cant really find it. This is a thread where you show pics of yourself. There were desktops, cars, real art, and many more things, but this is a thread to reveal your face.
I'll go first. Here's a pic of me from florida outside the apple store:
Androo....


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 18, 2003)

haha! ok, well i spend 90% of my life @ home ... Topless, hey i have NO IDEA why, so it comes as no suprise to *ME* that i am topless in the pic ... it never actually dawned on me, until we developed the pics! ... 

See, the purpose of the pic, was to show everyone ma RED HAIR! ... Yup ... it was for Charity... (hey, its GONE now! Phew) ... 

Hope Ya Like it! 

...Oh, there's ma Cube 'n' Other gear in the background! ... All too MUCH!


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 18, 2003)

Um...mr. K, what the heck is *j* supposed to mean? 

Well, I posted my pic in that old thread Androo is talking about, but I'll do it again


----------



## Androo (Apr 19, 2003)

cooool.... neyo, ur hair is.... red! i put temporary dy in my hair to make it lighter, then i put in stuff to give it a red glow usually. Ummm.... i cant find my apple store pic!!! AHHHHH!

....10 minutes later:
here it is!


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 19, 2003)

Ok, here's a good picture of me, back in July of 2001 in Thailand.


----------



## anerki (Apr 19, 2003)

A year ago in october, after lots of Wodka, a little too much Gin and probably some bottles of champagne if I remember correctly  






And apparently, the one in the down-left corner, Vincent for as much as I can make of him, didn't survive Edouard's birthday as well as I did 
I have some other pictures but none of them where I'm alone on them, mostly with friends or girlfriend, anybody interested in her? ::love::


----------



## toast (Apr 19, 2003)

*Meeself*
ID card photo
At party (one year ago)
At work (conference)

*Amanda*
B/W portrait
Kiss :blush:

*Shameless plugs*
Personal website
Personal gallery

There you go


----------



## Androo (Apr 19, 2003)

coool.... everyone here is so much older than me! Here's a pic of me from not too long ago, i look sooo young here:
http://penguinn.com/trueform/gallery/pics/androo4.jpg
I got a bad haircut there, now my hair grew back and i made it glowing red.


----------



## anerki (Apr 19, 2003)

I was thinking, what's the male-female ratio here?


----------



## mr. k (Apr 19, 2003)

here's me at mount vernon with my little brother (last year?) on spring break.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 19, 2003)

How old is everyone?! i am starting to think i am quite old! :O 

i'm 17

Edit ...LMFAO, no! Duh, i am 18! ... lol, what a DONKEY


----------



## Androo (Apr 19, 2003)

ummmm yesss..... donkey.... i am 13, and i am PROUD!


----------



## anerki (Apr 19, 2003)

18, as of july 2002. You could always go checking everybody's profile 

Perhaps a more recent photo 
and of me and my girlfriend


----------



## Dusky (Apr 19, 2003)

> I was thinking, what's the male-female ratio here?



Let this question answer yours:
Females?????!

So, the next time you see someone here saying "Here's a topless picture of me", don't get excited...  get grossed out...  you're probably going to be looking at someone's hairy chest.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 19, 2003)

lol


----------



## toast (Apr 19, 2003)

99% males.
Gia stands out as exception 
Meow !


----------



## xyle_one (Apr 19, 2003)

heh. i think i will add to this crazy collection of pics. 
me with a spoon. 
a really F-ed up pic of me!  


hehe.... that spoon pic became something sorta cool.... well to me anyways.
edited spoon pic


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 19, 2003)

Okay... Yes this thread has been done many times before... but I'll take the bait... (since I just took this today!)

... just to proove that a few of us are older than 12:







Yes, this is an odd picture with a story but I'll skip that for now...


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 20, 2003)

I'm 25

Hmm, I need to get a better pic of myself.  I just really hate cameras.

Hmm, so what's the story, Tommy?


----------



## toast (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xyle_one _
> *a really F-ed up pic of me!
> pic[/URL] *



Xyle, you definitely should stop smoking shit.

*TommyWillB*, your house's got f*cking nice colors ! I am amazed. Very pretty with that sunlight, bravo.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Xyle, you definitely should stop smoking shit.
> 
> TommyWillB, your house's got f*cking nice colors ! I am amazed. Very pretty with that sunlight, bravo.
> *


Thanks! (The sunlight certainly helps... but FOG is more usual here.)

I'd like to say us two queers pained our house a bright purple just to shock the neighbors, but the truth is we've only changed the trim color from a pale blue to a mint green...





> _Originally posted by darkshadow _
> *...Hmm, so what's the story, Tommy?*


It's one of David and Golliath stories of the little man vs. city government.

...Actually it is not that dramatic... We're simply trying to get the city to prune their trees. The picture of me behind the tree branch is trying to make the point that pedestrians can not pass without bonking thier heads...


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 20, 2003)

Niiice...

This is the geeky version of me. Or, was before I had my eyes operated ... now I don't need glasses ... did I loose any geek-credibility? Hope not 

This is the pic in my id card ... 

A dark version ... This looks most current .. Here a big Mac  (on right). Enough? ::love::


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 21, 2003)

You look like a wanted fugitive in that ID pic. 

I likes the dark one


----------



## senne (Apr 21, 2003)

my foot

What am i doing here?

Too young, sorry... 

It's so boring here.......


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2003)

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7815


----------

